# Proton und steamfremde Spiele



## elTrollo (4. April 2019)

Hat hier schon jemand erfolgreich steamfremde Spiele unter Proton zum Laufen gebracht? Und wenn ja, welche?
Hintergrund der Frage ist, dass ich jetzt, nach einigem hin und her, endlich Proton auf einer von Win7 und Linux Mint 19.1 gemeinsam genutzten ntfs-Partition nutzen kann. Hierzu musste ich allerdings zunächst einen symlink zu compdata-Ordner in der jeweiligen Steambibliothek anlegen, jetzt kann ich aber immerhin Spiele unter Steam direkt installieren und auch unter beiden OS nutzen. Das Hinzufügen von steamfremden Spielen funktioniert allerdings nicht, zwar laufen die Spiele, bzw. wohl eher Proton kurz an – ersichtlich an einem kurz, wirklicher sehr kurz, eingeblendeten Fenster – danach falle ich allerdings wieder auf die Oberfläche des launchers zurück. Dort wird dann beim entsprechenden Spiel immerhin angezeigt, dass ich es gerade eben noch gespielt hätte.
Proton ist die aktuelle Version, mit der beta zuvor hat es auch nicht geklappt. Die Spiele liegen auf der gleichen ntfs-Partition wie die funktionierenden Steambibliotheken. Getestet habe ich jeweils die DRM-freieren Versionen von Stalker Clear Sky (gog, sollte als Steamversion laut protondb definitiv laufen), Battletech (gog, ich weiß, gibt es auch unter linux), Vampires Masquarade(gog) und Silent Hunter III (retail).
Oder muss compdata für jedes Spiel verlinkt werden? Wenn ja, wohin?


----------



## DKK007 (4. April 2019)

Bei der gemeinsamen NTFS-Partition muss du beachten, das Linux nicht darauf schreiben kann, wenn Windows im Ruhezustand ist.
Außerdem darf die Komprimierung nicht aktiviert sein, das gibt Probleme beim Schreiben von größeren Dateien.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (4. April 2019)

Ich habe bis jetzt nur Windows-Spiele auf die Partition für Linux-Spiele kopiert, die ist natürlich mit EXT4 formatiert. Wie mountest du die NTFS-Partition, per Mausklick, in der Konsole oder statisch in der fstab?


----------



## DKK007 (4. April 2019)

Einfach über den Dateimanager. 

Nur Readonly-Mounten geht halt ausschließlich über die Konsole, wenn man keine besonderen Tools mit GUI hat, wie sie auf den Notfall-CDs von Computerbild und PCWelt existieren.


----------



## elTrollo (4. April 2019)

tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> Ich habe bis jetzt nur Windows-Spiele auf die Partition für Linux-Spiele kopiert, die ist natürlich mit EXT4 formatiert. Wie mountest du die NTFS-Partition, per Mausklick, in der Konsole oder statisch in der fstab?



Mount erfolgt über disk, ist dann aber letztlich auch nur eine GUI, die das dann in fstab festlegt - also ja, statisch. Immer beim hochfahren wird die Spielepartition gemounted. Der Zugriff darauf ist ja auch gegeben, ich kann über Steam sowohl Windows- als auch Linuxspiele sowohl installieren, wie auch ausführen. Kann auch steamfremde Linuxspiele ohne Probleme darauf installieren und nutzen und auch ansonsten auf die Partition frei zugreifen.
Ich werde es aber versuchen, die Spiele auf die Linuxpartition zu kopieren, falls das dann auch nicht klappt, liegt das Problem wohl irgendwo anders. Ich dachte halt, dass man im Idealfall eine Installation für beide Betriebssysteme nutzen könnte. Wobei ich da dann wohl mal nachschauen müsste,wo die Speicherstände abgelegt sind. Nicht, dass die dann nicht gemounted sind...

@DKK07
s.o.  sollte also korrekt gemounted sein, Zugriff ist ja da und Win7 ist runtergefahren. Auf einer Partition schlummert noch Dornröschens debile Schwester WinX, aber da ist der Ruhezustand auch deaktiviert, also auch "richtig" aus.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (4. April 2019)

Poste mal die Zeile aus fstab für diese Partition. 

Hast du die Pfade im Steam auch richtig eingetragen? Er mag wie auch die "echte" Konsole keine Leer- und Sonderzeichen.  So sieht es z.B. mein GOG-STALKER Starter, Anführungszeichen gehören dazu: 
_"/Spiele/09_Spiele/S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-SHOC/bin/XR_3DA.exe" _
Sonst übernimmt Steam nicht mal den vollen Pfad wenn man es einfügt.

PS: "Ausführen in" natürlich auch entsprechend anpassen

PS2: ich hab es ausprobiert, bei mir startet es sowohl von EXT4 als auch von NTFS Partition. Allerdings habe ich diese temporär gemountet mit dem Klick

So sieht der Pfad auf das Spiel auf NTFS Partition:  
_"/media/myusername/Windows 10/Spiele/S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-SHOC/bin/XR_3DA.exe"_
Das alles musste ich aber selber eintragen, Steam hat automatisch nur bis zum ersten Leerzeichen geschafft:
_/media/myusername/Windows_
Und "Ausführen in" war 
_/media/myusername/_


----------



## DKK007 (4. April 2019)

elTrollo schrieb:


> @DKK07
> s.o.  sollte also korrekt gemounted sein, Zugriff ist ja da und Win7 ist runtergefahren. Auf einer Partition schlummert noch Dornröschens debile Schwester WinX, aber da ist der Ruhezustand auch deaktiviert, also auch "richtig" aus.



Hybridboot/Schnellstart muss übrigens auch aus sein. 

Allerdings sperrt ein aktuelles Linux den Zugriff auch aktiv, wenn es so etwas feststellt. Früher war das nicht so und da gab es deutlich mehr Probleme, dass Daten, die man unter Linux auf NTFS kopiert hat nach einem Reboot weg waren. Die Daten landeten wohl nur in einem RAM-Cache o.ä., zumindest war bei größeren Dateien festzustellen, das die Geschwindigkeit sich immer weiter gegen Null annähert und man da also noch reagieren konnte.



elTrollo schrieb:


> Wobei ich da dann wohl mal nachschauen müsste,wo die Speicherstände abgelegt sind. Nicht, dass die dann nicht gemounted sind...



Die liegen meistens auf C:. Also Benutzerordner, Appdata, Dokumente o.ä. 
Macht jedes Spiel anders.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (4. April 2019)

Na die Spielstände nimmt Steam ja nicht aus dem C-Disk von Windows! Die werden für solche Spiele hier abgelegt: _/home/myusername/.steam/steam/steamapps/compatdata/........_
Noch was, mein STALKER-SHOC will tatsächlich nicht mit Proton 4.2-2, da musste ich 3.16-8 Beta erzwingen


----------



## elTrollo (9. April 2019)

Erstmal Danke für die Hinweise, leider komme ich z. Z. nur sporadisch mal zum Testen.Aber vielleicht ein kurzer Zwischenstand. Ich habe jetzt mal versucht,Spiele auf die Linuxpartition zu verschieben und von dort zu starten - selbes Ergebnis. Zwischenzeitlich musste ich Steam auch einmal komplett deinstallieren und neu aufspielen, da es immer und immer wieder Proton und auch bereits installierte Spiele im Zuge eines updates komplett neu herunterladen wollte, dies jedoch immer in einer Fehlermeldung mit dem Hinweis auf korrupte Dateien endete. Wie dem auch sei, nach der aktuellen Installation läuft Steam wieder wie zuvor - immerhin!Jetzt habe ich Steam mal über das Terminal gestartet, es kommen zwar einige Fehlermeldungen, doch scheinen diese nach meinen Recherchen nicht kritisch zu sein und werden ignoriert. Starte ich nun ein steamfremdes Spiel, erscheint allerdings auch diese Meldung "Wine cannot find the FreeType font library.  To enable Wine touse TrueType fonts please install a version of FreeType greater than or equal to 2.0.5. http://www.freetype.org"Aktuell ist die Version FreetType 2.9. per ppa verfügbar, werde mich da demnächst dran machen, das mal zu installieren und dann mal weiter schauen. Über die Anwendungsverwaltung kann ich leider nur FreeTypes2-demos (2.8.1)  beziehen, und das hatte keinen Effekt. Ansonsten wüsste ich aber jetzt auch nicht, was ich noch probieren könnte.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (12. April 2019)

Was hast du für Grafikkarte und welchen Treiber? Gib mal in der Konsole  "vulkaninfo" ein, kommt da haufen sinnvolle Info oder nur ein paar Zeilen in der Art "vk_error_incompatible_driver"? Ich habe das nämlich auf dem Rechner mit Ubuntu 18.04 und dem AMD Treiber von der AMD Seite. 

Da kann ich auch keine Steam-fremden Spiele starten, Far Cry von GOG z.B. läuft nicht, komischerweise das von Steam läuft, aber das habe ich installiert noch bevor ich neuen AMD Treiber installierte.  DXMD Linux-Version läuft, wenn ich Proton da erzwinge geht es auch nicht. Ob das Vulkanbug ist kann ich nicht sagen, ich habe hier letzte Zeit einfach alles mögliche ausprobiert und bestimmt was verbastelt. Auf dem Laptop nach einem Update läuft auch alles mit Proton 4.2-2


----------



## elTrollo (18. Mai 2019)

"vulkaninfo" lieferte schon Ergebnisse, daran scheint es nicht zu liegen. Grafikkarte ist eine gtx970, Treiber 390.116, also der aktuellste, der direkt über das OS installiert wird.  Proton in der Version 4.2-3 läuft auch nicht mit steamfremden Spielen. Resigniere da jetzt doch, ich warte mal eine neue Protonversion ab und hoffe das beste...


----------



## tt7crocodiles (19. Mai 2019)

elTrollo schrieb:


> "vulkaninfo" lieferte schon Ergebnisse, daran scheint es nicht zu liegen. Grafikkarte ist eine gtx970, Treiber 3920.116, also der aktuellste, der direkt über das OS installiert wird.  Proton in der Version 4.2-3 läuft auch nicht mit steamfremden Spielen. Resigniere da jetzt doch, ich warte mal eine neue Protonversion ab und hoffe das beste...



Die Treiber sind aber zu alt für Proton. Binde die Nvidia ppas ein und installiere wenigstens 410


----------



## elTrollo (19. Mai 2019)

Naja, Proton funktioniert ja schon, nur eben nicht mit steamfremden Spielen. Aber ich habe das jetzt auch mal mit dem 410 - ist ja die aktuelle LTS-Version - getestet. Ergebnis wie gehabt.


----------

